# Anyone tried a Theracane for trigger points?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I came across this on the internet, and it seems logical that this would work. I sometimes have a trigger point in the side of my neck, hip, and back. My husband will apply his thumb to the site, and usually it will be eased in a couple of hours after he does this. This cane would be handy to have around when hubby isn't. www.theracane.net


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I may be Fibro-Fogging here, but I could swear we did talk about Theracane usage for tender points here before. And lots of people had positive comments about the Theracane, but some who wanted one had trouble finding out where to buy one. So, at least now, we have the website you provided! Thanks!


----------

